# Most Overrated Products?



## BenZetecS (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a long time lurker round these parts, I must say the information available is astounding.

However, I have found that while there are many suggestions of products to use, there is often not too much feedback after usng them, and little information on products to avoid.

So at the risk of ruffling a few feathers, what are the most overrated products that you have used, and that after you have used them you wouldn't buy them again?

Please categorise them too (e.g. Shampoo, Polish, Wax etc)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

May I exercise my right to opt out in fear of retribution?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

BenZetecS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a long time lurker round these parts, I must say the information available is astounding.
> 
> ...


Hated zym0l Royale... horible stuff...sold it on ebay for a tenner and got some megs liquid wax. much better


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

You will be hard pushed to find a bad product from any of the "top" manufacturers.

You will get people who don't like some and love others, but this is just personal opinion and some products suit some people and not others. You just have to find what works for you, and once you do, you will still buy every other product on the market just to try


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Think in many instances its a personal preference. Or people hate products due to not applying it correctly etc.....

But ill start....lol

RainX, its rubbish !

oh forgot, never bought again, also in the same pack got the RainX anti mist, that didnt work either


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

avanti said:


> may i exercise my right to opt out in fear of retribution?


+ 1 !!!!


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Meg's NXT 2.0 - dunno if using incorrectly but found it left oily residue and was a beyatch to get off


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

out of the products i've used so far mine would be:

3D Snow Foam - looks good with it's blue tint but doesn't drag as much dirt of as others.

Dodo Juice Red Mist - I know this is loved by many on here, but i just can't get on with it - much prefer Z8 (but that's another argument )

Chemical Guys Clay Block (the clay sponge thing) - seems like a good idea, but just doesn't work in theory


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

bjarvis2785 said:


> Chemical Guys Clay Block (the clay sponge thing) - seems like a good idea, but just doesn't work in theory


I used this at the weekend and loved it :thumb:


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jan 30, 2008)

Megs Gold Class Shampoo.

God its rubbish, I went from Megs NXT shampoo to this and I was not impressed. Bought Shampoo plus the next day and it is so much better.


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Think in many instances its a personal preference. Or people hate products due to not applying it correctly etc.....
> 
> But ill start....lol
> 
> ...


recently covered 100miles 50 of which were in rain, had just applied rainx and i didnt use the wipers for the entire journey, not once.

i find it strange that it worked **** for you. oh well.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> You will be hard pushed to find a bad product from any of the "top" manufacturers.


I don't think that is strictly true and bad products are not the same as overrated products, a company may sell something for £xxxx claiming it is amazing and it may simply work but not be amazing.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

megs mxt shampoo, afwul stuf.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

bjarvis2785 said:


> Chemical Guys Clay Block (the clay sponge thing) - seems like a good idea, but just doesn't work in theory


I take it you mean it doesn't work in *practice*.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

megs apllicators and megs towel utter ****e


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

sootysteve said:


> recently covered 100miles 50 of which were in rain, had just applied rainx and i didnt use the wipers for the entire journey, not once.
> 
> i find it strange that it worked **** for you. oh well.


I think there is probably a lot more factors involved with it tbh, previous shampoo used ? road conditions (the roads at the time were very salty) etc....

But thats was only my opinion, went to Carlack instead and love it in comparisson...


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

The local pound shops 763 microfibre cloths for 99p oddly.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> *megs apllicators* and megs towel utter ****e


Round yellow foam ones? If so you're using them wrong, they're superb.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

chrisc said:


> megs apllicators and megs towel utter ****e


i think they brill but saying that i haven't used anything else to compare it against.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

ChickenChaser said:


> Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
> 
> God its rubbish, I went from Megs NXT shampoo to this and I was not impressed. Bought Shampoo plus the next day and it is so much better.


i went from nxt to gold class and found it much better.

***** clay bar was utter pants though. i found it very hard and not malible at all, i even left it under my armpits (in cling film of course), rubbing it my palms very quickly and a mug of warm water and it wass still w4nk!!!


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Franco50 said:


> I take it you mean it doesn't work in *practice*.


aye! that'll be the one!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Bilberry!


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Anything that's new from a 'big' manufacturer is overrated by members on here most of the time IMO


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Vyker said:


> Bilberry!


I love this stuff, what didnt you like about it ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Round yellow foam ones? If so you're using them wrong, they're superb.


+1 for that!

I have loads of these...use them all the time...

The only thing I find that can better them (depending on the product) is the AG "fingers" pad....(don't know the real name...)

You know the ones PV..... _(Indeed I do - Perfect Palm Applicators )_

:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

richie.guy said:


> Anything that's new from a 'big' manufacturer is overrated by members on here most of the time IMO


Yeap - Anything from a 'in' manufacturer can not be questioned !


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> I think there is probably a lot more factors involved with it tbh, previous shampoo used ? road conditions (the roads at the time were very salty) etc....
> 
> But thats was only my opinion, went to Carlack instead and love it in comparisson...


yep, like all products i guess there are factors which will change performance, for better or worse.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

richie.guy said:


> Anything that's new from a 'big' manufacturer is overrated by members on here most of the time IMO


When you say big do you mean like the suppliers to the motor factors or big as in detailing world?


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Think in many instances its a personal preference. Or people hate products due to not applying it correctly etc.....
> 
> But ill start....lol
> 
> ...


i found the anti fog one to be superb


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

autosmart highstyle--just did'nt get on with it


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No offence intended to the OP, but threads of this nature rarely have any real worth, as what's a total PITA to one is the best thing since sliced bread to someone else. And as there's so many other factors influencing how a product might be judged, the relevance of posting up products is questionable really.

It's already been evident on this one (and we have had threads like this before), where a number of products can totally divide opinion, so who's 'right' and who's 'wrong'? Answer is neither, of course :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree, allot of it is personal preference. Everybody likes different products, its just good that we can all share thoughts on them


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

richie.guy said:


> Anything that's new from a 'big' manufacturer is overrated by members on here most of the time IMO





Rich said:


> Yeap - Anything from a 'in' manufacturer can not be questioned !


Mucho Maracas statements there guys...

Care to show me an example of something being a hit with people on here, then everyone then saying that, "no, it was actually rubbish"????

I can't think of any...

There are products that from time to time, some people don't get on with, but I think it's a bit OTT to come out with the above statments without some proof.........

:thumb:


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

As the number of people that get into detailing increases I find it increasingly difficult to judge products when reading the various reviews.

I'm not sure that there are an awful lot of products that could be classed as 'products to avoid' moreso products that disappoint. The reason for this disappointment? Peoples expectations vary depending on their experiences and at what stage on the ladder they are.

For example.

I have never driven a Ferrari. If I were to drive a Ferrari tomorrow I would probably me amazed and could possibly write a glowing review of the car on an internet forum. People may see this review and be inclined to purchase said car. A current Lamborghini owner may see this review and buy the car, only to be disappointed as his expectations of an Italian supercar are different to mine. Does this make the Ferrari a bad car? Not really. It comes down to personal preference and previous experience.

Relating this back to my history of purchases of detailing products.

The products that first got me into detailing were the Meguiars 3 stage polish, paint cleaner, and wax followed by the Gold Class paste wax. At the time I thought they were brilliant because they were a massive step up from what I was using. I then started to investigate further and joined the Meguiars forum. My next purchase was NXT which disappointed me a little. Why did it disappoint? Well it was not the massive jump up from the product I had bought previously. Does that make NXT a bad product in its own right? Erm no, if I had bought NXT first my view on it would be different. After many other purchases the next product to impress me in such a way that I was blown away was Swissvax Best of Show. In my view it was streets ahead of what I had used previously. Now if I was moving from say, Supernatural would my view of Best of Show be different? Probably.

In my view my expectations have changed over time and now see that product development, or perhaps, exposure to new products has reached a plateau and there are few new products that are going to blow me away and give me something significantly better than what I already have. The 'wow factor' has gone for me. For now.

I can see throughout DW that people have different expectations based on their experiences. I have to understand the reviewer first before making a purchase. I need to understand where they are at with their previous experience.

It's all about diminishing returns. I look at it like one of these print outs from a diesel car on a dyno. The more I spend the less likely I am to make a significant improvement over what I already have. I am close to the red line.

I don't need 10 different types of wax. I'm happy with what I have got.

I try not to forget that my car is still shinier than 99% of cars on my street. Regardless of what I spend on new products.

This post is probably moving a little off topic If so I apologise.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

It all comes down to preference - some people will like a product whereas others will not.

Personally, Jetseal109 on paintwork was a real letdown. However, on alloys, it is a dream product.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Before i got into detailing i bought a waterless car cleaning product i saw on a shopping channel. It claims that i will clean, polish and wax even the most dirtiest of cars. All you had to do was spary it on, wait a minute then wipe off. It was absolute rubbish and looking back i cannot believe i fell for it. This is the worst product i have ever used...


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Mucho Maracas statements there guys...
> 
> Care to show me an example of something being a hit with people on here, then everyone then saying that, "no, it was actually rubbish"????
> 
> ...


I have purchased a good few thinks that get raved about as the 'in things and musts haves' on here that have been at best poor.

I used to be happy to name and shame but I will just get *****y PM's again lol


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> I love this stuff, what didnt you like about it ?


I didnt like that it was over rated!

It still works :lol:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i found CG XXX wax way, way over rated, but at the time when i bought it everyone was raving about it, i sold it after hardly using it


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

BRUN said:


> i found CG XXX wax way, way over rated, but at the time when i bought it everyone was raving about it, i sold it after hardly using it


+1 to that, apart from i kept mine - just use it for door shuts etc now


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Avanti said:


> May I exercise my right to opt out in fear of retribution?


No, get it said :lol:


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Mucho Maracas statements there guys...
> 
> Care to show me an example of something being a hit with people on here, then everyone then saying that, "no, it was actually rubbish"????
> 
> ...


Sure, off the top of my head:

CG XXX
DW Wet wet wax
HD Cleanse
Best of show

Bought all of them, all a waste of money and all sold on after a few uses. IMO there is no difference between BOS or jetseal 109 on a perfectly machined panel, they look identical. So for me it was a waste of £120 or whatever it cost. Same for other expensive waxes (I have tried several).

A product is released, someone gets it and pays X for it. They think that because it's new, expensive and/or from a reputable company who have other good products that it will be good. They therefore have expectations when they use it and in my opinion they delude themselves that the product is better than the product they were using before hand for whatever reason. They post up, people read and think 'Wow that must be really good because what I'm using now is good', they buy it, expect it and trick themselves into thinking it was a good purchase. What they had was probably just as good but not quite in fashion with DW at that present moment in time.

Of course if you want to say you think that BOS looks better than jetseal that's up to you, but in my opinion and in side by side tests I couldn't spot a difference nor could the people I asked. Sure it smells nice, comes in a pretty pot, is a little exclusive and has good ingredients but that doesn't mean it's necessarily that much better than a £15 sealant.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Avanti said:


> When you say big do you mean like the suppliers to the motor factors or big as in detailing world?


DW of course, any manufacturer which is currently in fashion can't do wrong by anyone.

This is my opinion on the issue anyway, I'm sure many will disagree.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

richie.guy said:


> DW of course, any manufacturer which is currently in fashion can't do wrong by anyone.
> 
> This is my opinion on the issue anyway, I'm sure many will disagree.


Well Ritchie Guy in the post prior has touched upon a similar thought line/experience as myself, indeed all the products are good, but few are brilliant to the point it deserves any hype, that's when the dissapointment arrives. I would like to try the P21s 100% wax not that it's 100% carnauba, but knowing that the wax content is 100% and not added bees or montan wax , tbh I wanna see if the simoniz original compares with it


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I may get shot for this one....

Supernatural.

Sorry guys! I liked it at first, gave the slight added bling that you can expect from most middle range price waxes but durability just didn't cut it for me (using beading as the defining factor). 2 coats only lasted about 4 weeks which amazed me as everyone else seems to get great results. Not sure what version I was using to be honest though so maybe this hindered my evaluation???


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

richie.guy said:


> Sure, off the top of my head:
> 
> CG XXX
> DW Wet wet wax
> ...


I haven't used any of them..!!!

:lol:


----------



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

hotwaxxx said:


> It all comes down to preference - some people will like a product whereas others will not.
> 
> Personally, Jetseal109 on paintwork was a real letdown. However, on alloys, it is a dream product.


have you seen my recent post in wheels and tyres? would be interested to hear your comments/feedback.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Meg's NXT Shampoo
BH Autowash
DDJ Banana Armour
That t0ss thing of a Meg's wheel brush
Black Wow


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Surely something has to be highly rated for it to be overrated - some of the products listed here are known as being poor, like the Megs Drying Towel.

I think a few people (myself included) can be guilty of pimping products and sometimes things get blown out of all proportion, so to that end I do tend to listen to the views of people like Rich, who tends to be very impartial and gives a good, balanced view, plus I tend to like similar products to him.

I think I have liked most products which have been raved about on here, but that said, the level of praise isn't always justified.

At the same time, I think some people on here do exaggerate their findings slightly, given who they know is reading their comments, so certain products/brands get an undeserved level of praise, at times.

Overrated, for me, would be:

- Dodo Juice Time to Dry
- FK1000P (sure, it's great, but no better than Colli or #16?)
- Megs Shampoo Plus
- Megs Endurance Tyre Gel
- Blackfire Tyre Gel
- MOST tyre gels... 
- Meguiars #83

There are probably quite a few, but they are the main ones for me.

Russ.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Surely something has to be highly rated for it to be overrated - some of the products listed here are known as being poor, like the Megs Drying Towel.
> 
> I think a few people (myself included) can be guilty of pimping products and sometimes things get blown out of all proportion, so to that end I do tend to listen to the views of people like Rich, who tends to be very impartial and gives a good, balanced view, plus I tend to like similar products to him.
> 
> ...


does that include the I4Detailing tyre gloss Russ, only got my bottle today..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No, that stuff is a bargain in comparison! It doesn't look as good as something like Blackfire perhaps, but it's outlasted everything else I've tried.


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

bjarvis2785 said:


> out of the products i've used so far mine would be:
> 
> 3D Snow Foam - looks good with it's blue tint but doesn't drag as much dirt of as others.
> 
> ...


I am a serious lover of the dodo range, having pretty much it all, try red mist tropical.Alot easier to re-work, you'll love it!!


----------

